# First post need a little help



## Zimm (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey All, I live in the dreaded liberal infested state of Kalifornia and make a pilgrimage each fall to your beautiful state to do some bow and bird hunting. So the reason for my post is this; the ranch (near Bismarck) we usually hunt is not going to be available to us for the first three days of our visit this year. I have seen on the Game & Fish website the PLOTS program where land is available to the public...SOOOOO, can anyone point me in the right direction as to where my partner and I can bowhunt and/or pheasant hunt in this area??? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated and please don't hold my resident state against me 

Zimm


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

get a plots magazine and go from there


----------



## Zimm (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Fellers, anybody have an extra PLOTS magazine laying around I could get? I am soooooo not beyond bribe'n...I work for a major fishing tackle manufacturer and I'll trade a nice new reel for a magazine. AND...anyone who can put me on deer in trade for all the tackle you could want...hit me up. PM me and I'll shoot ya the website to check out the tackle.

Thanks, Zimm :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

anybody got a spam can?????


----------



## Zimm (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it gettin cold out there yet? I'm bookin my flight Monday!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

http://gf.nd.gov/info/plots.html

Try this . You should be able to print out a map for the areas you need.

Being you are generally near Bismarck expect heavy competition on public lands.


----------



## Zimm (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks guys! Looks like my 12 year old daughter may be joining us now 

Anyone know of a specific PLOT we could look at for deer? TIA, Zimm


----------

